# Craftsman 6hp 60 gallon oil-less???



## Fast Jimmy

I have a Craftsman 3hp 150 PSI (7.4 [email protected], 6.0 [email protected]) twin that I purchased new 40+ years ago.
I have had two motorcycle shops, painted cars, ran assorted air tools, use a sandblaster, and kept the farm equipment up with it and it has been sufficient (though I could have used a bigger one at times). Besides keeping the farm equipment running I do classic motorcycle restorations so a dependable compressor is a must. 

This compressor has needed another top end rebuild for quite awhile but Sears didn’t offer the parts anymore (however I found a web site a few days ago that probably has them). Recently the motor became erratic in its starting. I could spin it some and it would start but now it won’t start at all. I spoke to a local electrical repair and can get it repaired.

The cost of a motor rebuild and the top end parts would be enough to get a good start on a new compressor and at 40+ years of service I can’t complain. But at 64 I don’t figure to have many more years of needing a bigger compressor and I have a small portable that works fine for airing up tires, nailer, etc.

Anyway, though I hated to do it I was getting ready to spring for a new 3-5 hp 60-80 gallon vertical thinking that my son could always use it in his motorcycle restoration shop.

Then a long time biker friend and former co-worker stumbled on a 6hp 80 gallon IR for $350 and offered me his Craftsman 6hp 60 gallon oil-less (919.152811) at a very fair price.

He bought it about 10 years and it had never been plugged in (although it was a few years old at that time). It was in a location in his shop that was away from all grinding, spraying, etc. and consequently it is very clean on the outside as are the pump and motor with the shrouds off. The cylinders look good from what you can see.

I know that he never changed the rings and they are available from Sears at about $7.50 a cylinder. 
I only picked it up yesterday afternoon and have not even wired it up yet or started it.

I drained the tank and will, at least, put a new air cleaner on it.

I’ll probably regret buying an oil-less but the price was good and since I have bought it I don’t want to waste forum space on the merits of an oiler versus an oil-less, etc. For what I paid I could NOT have gotten an oiler of comparable quality, size, and power.

So here’s the inquiry.
Is there anyone who would have an idea of what the approximate fill time should be on this compressor? 

If I knew what the fill time should be with a new / fresh unit then I could decide if it’s worth the trouble of replacing the rings.

Thanks
FJ


----------



## Fast Jimmy

Just a quick update for anyone who may have or consider getting an oil-less compressor and be thinking about rebuilding the pump.

As I mentioned at the initial post of this thread I got a used 60 gallon 6hp Sears (actually a Devilbiss 500TVE60V-1) at a real good deal so I went against my better judgment and bought it.

I knew nothing had ever been done to the pump and wanted to know what a fresh one’s recovery time so I could check it against that before I rebuilt it. Since no one responded I decided to just go ahead and rebuild it before I put it into service.

With the exception of the CAC-1120 piping seals all other parts are readily available and very cheap.

The cylinders were great shape so I just went with the compression rings and new 'o’ rings. The rod bearings were good shape so I didn’t bother with them.

After cleaning all the parts in my pats washer (Safety Kleen solvent) I then cleaned the cylinders with hot soapy water and dried them by setting them in the hot TN sun. (There must be no lubricant or solvent of any kind in the cylinders and they must be as dry as possible when reassembling the pump.)

I dismantled the heads, cleaned the seats and petals and reversed the petals.

After reassembly I ran with open valves for the required 15 minute break-in.

On the first pressurized tank it took 8 minutes and 11 seconds to reach the 120 psi shut off. I have used the compressor for a week or so and now the recovery time from a completely empty tank to 120 psi is about 5 minutes and 30 seconds.

I rebuilt the Norgren regulator / filter assembly that came with the compressor, changing the ¼” compressor to filter line to a ½” line that the Norgren system is designed for. I also added the hydraulic type fittings that allow me to hook my air hose at the angle I wanted.

As I said I have only used it for a week or so but so far I am well satisfied with what I got (especially with the included Norgren assembly).

FJ










Prior to starting rebuild.









Parts cleaned and ready for reassembly.









Parts cleaned and ready for reassembly.









Motor and pump ‘block’ ready for reassembly.


Assembled and ready to pipe up.


Ready for use.









New 'feeder' hose, valve rebuild, and pressure gauge.









Norgren regulator, filters, and shut off system.


----------



## rhenning

Your pictures do not work. I only get the main page, a note saying no pictures and no pictures. Roger


----------



## Zamenasew

It’s really great posts.


----------



## shanonmethod

This product really matched with industrial projects.Compressor machine makes fine output with better compressed air parts.


----------

